# Wheelchair wrap



## mimizz (Nov 27, 2013)

Just finished this, am obsessed with this Sweet Roll yarn. Almost finished with a capelet, will post when done.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

It's lovely, what pattern did you use.


----------



## peg florida (Jun 16, 2011)

did you use 1 sweet roll or more. Also where did you get the pattern. thanks, Peg.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Very pretty. I really like the colours you have used.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I like that rounded neckline. Great shawl!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

What a nice obsession! Just love the different shades of green--nice work!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Pretty. I really like the color.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

well done,


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## mimizz (Nov 27, 2013)

peg florida said:


> did you use 1 sweet roll or more. Also where did you get the pattern. thanks, Peg.


4 rolls more if you want it bigger. "Little Checks Wrap" from Mama's Stitchery Projects.


----------



## mimizz (Nov 27, 2013)

Cathie bargenda said:


> It's lovely, what pattern did you use.


Little Checks wrap" from Mama's Stitchery Projects.


----------



## granny9 (Dec 13, 2016)

Very pretty,would love to wear on some chilly nights.Green is one of my favorite colors and shades of green even better.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

http://stitcheryprojects.com/2014/04/03/little-checks-wrap/


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely wrap. :sm24:


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

Lovely colors and stitching...it looks very cozy. :~)


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## mimizz (Nov 27, 2013)

granny9 said:


> Very pretty,would love to wear on some chilly nights.Green is one of my favorite colors and shades of green even better.


Color is Premier yarn "Sweet Roll" Mint swirl is the green color I used.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Lovely work


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Very pretty. Love the color. (my favorite)Thanks for the pattern name. My friends and I make little shawls/wraps for a local nursing home and we're always looking for new patterns.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## mimizz (Nov 27, 2013)

redquilter said:


> Very pretty. Love the color. (my favorite)Thanks for the pattern name. My friends and I make little shawls/wraps for a local nursing home and we're always looking for new patterns.


\

I worked in a retirement home, and found that this shape was the best for someone in a wheelchair since there was no danger of the pointy end getting caught in the wheels. It is a really versatile pattern. Have fun making it. The yarn is Premier yarn Sweet Roll and the color is mint swirl. I used 4 cakes, and if you want it bigger, more.


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice!!


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

This pattern would be great for prayer shawls....thanks for sharing.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

It's lovely! Can't wait to see the next one!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

This is truly lovely.....Does anyone know how to knit this neck...
julie


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I hope you don't take this wrong, just curious. In the picture it looks like some rows you didn't finish in the same color before starting another color - Is that what the pattern said to do? I love the pattern. A family member is in a wheelchair and I would like to make one too. Thanks


----------



## mimizz (Nov 27, 2013)

Johna said:


> I hope you don't take this wrong, just curious. In the picture it looks like some rows you didn't finish in the same color before starting another color - Is that what the pattern said to do? I love the pattern. A family member is in a wheelchair and I would like to make one too. Thanks


That is the nature of the Sweet roll yarn, some colors are longer runs than others.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

It is free on Ravelry.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

I would love to have a knitting pattern for this. Alas I do not crochet!


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

Very nice work and thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

I like the colours! It looks as though it won't fall off the shoulders when worn. Very nice!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Very nice wrap.


----------



## mimizz (Nov 27, 2013)

CBratt said:


> I would love to have a knitting pattern for this. Alas I do not crochet!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6o7zc--T3C0>
Maybe you could convert to knitting? Found this link.


----------



## sage'smom (Feb 28, 2017)

Very pretty love seeing the color changes anyone would be proud to wear the shawl thanks for showing the color changes as it is hard to imagine what they actually look worked up


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

Yours is very pretty. Thanks for the great pattern.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

mimizz said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6o7zc--T3C0>
> Maybe you could convert to knitting? Found this link.


Thank you!


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Love it! You did a great job. Thanks for sharing


----------



## maggie16 (Jan 25, 2017)

Very nice. Love the color. Beautiful


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Well done, lovely colors.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Looks great, love the colourway.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

I've made a few of these from another pattern and even found a knitted version. 
I love your wrap though and will give it a go too. Hope it turns out as lovely as yours.


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

I just started one in garter stitch and it's looking good.


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

SORRY....wrong wrap, I kinda got mixed up here.....


----------



## mimizz (Nov 27, 2013)

RobynMay said:


> I've made a few of these from another pattern and even found a knitted version.
> I love your wrap though and will give it a go too. Hope it turns out as lovely as yours.


I am sire it will be lovely. Be sure to post a pic when it is finished. 
There was a post from a lady who was looking for a knitted version back a few posts, maybe you could send her a link for that.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

mimizz said:


> I am sire it will be lovely. Be sure to post a pic when it is finished.
> There was a post from a lady who was looking for a knitted version back a few posts, maybe you could send her a link for that.


I think I am the one who requested a knit pattern. I would love it if you could send me a link for one if you have one! Thank you so much!


----------



## mimizz (Nov 27, 2013)

CBratt said:


> I think I am the one who requested a knit pattern. I would love it if you could send me a link for one if you have one! Thank you so much!


 The reference to a knitted version came from RobinMay just before my last post on page 4. Hope she will be able to help.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Pocahontas said:


> http://stitcheryprojects.com/2014/04/03/little-checks-wrap/


Thanks for the pattern link. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## mimizz (Nov 27, 2013)

CBratt said:


> I would love to have a knitting pattern for this. Alas I do not crochet!


http://www.web.archive.org/web/20071201091419/www.knitlist.com/2003/minishawl.htm
Found this today.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely colors and lovely work!
:sm24:


----------

